# شاهد هذا الفيديو



## م المصري (29 أكتوبر 2006)

شاهد هذا الفيديو و قل لي ما رأيك


----------



## abdo1 (31 أكتوبر 2006)

شكرا علي المعلومات الرائعه :12:


----------



## م/ مصطفي (1 نوفمبر 2006)

تقريبا الطائره تم تدميـــــرها​


----------



## غيث طارق (1 نوفمبر 2006)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
هذا الطيار اما متهور او طيار متمكن الى درجة الاستهتار


----------



## kouider (13 نوفمبر 2006)

*التجربة*

لقد أستطاع هذا الطيار النجاة حقا ....:1: :1: :1: :1:


----------



## مساعيد (3 فبراير 2007)

اعتقد هذا المطار هو مطار هونكونج

المطار موقعة بالقرب من جبال.....فالتيارات الهوائية الجانبية عالية

وهي السبب في انحراف الطائرة

لكن فعلاً أثبت الطيار انه متمكن....ولكن الله لطف فيهم

سمعت انه سيتم نقل المطار وذلك لخطورتة على الطائرات


----------



## SG-4 (6 فبراير 2007)

اليكم بعض الشواهد واتمنى منكم التعليق 
الدليل راقب شكل الدفه حيث كانت ملجمه على زاويه محدده والعلم عند الله 
ثانيا راقب اتجاه الرياح في المدرج عن طريق الكيس الاحمر فهو يوضح اتجاه الريح فلقد كان يوضح ان الرياح ليست قويه ثانيا يوضح ان الطيار يحاول مقاومه الريح واتوقع والله اعلم ان الطيار علاوه على ذلك قد اخذ اشاره خاطئه بتجه الهبوط فارى ان المفروط انه كان الهبوط من الجهه المعاكسه 
ولكن كل هذا لايمنع من الاعتراف بامكانيه الطيار الممتازه
شكرا


----------



## م المصري (8 فبراير 2007)

شكرا للتعليقات الجميله و المتميزه ,,,,, و الطيار فعلا يستحق التحيه


----------

